# Today's slide show



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I did a short photo shoot with Holly this afternoon. I love the last three pictures, she is getting sleepy, a yawn, then a nap...LOL

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157613805449072/show/


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice a very beautiful bird, thanks for sharing...be happy


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She is such a beauty!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, what fabulous shots you got of her! She's stunning and her pearls really stand out!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That was adorable from start to finish- a day in the life of a tiel. I love the 2nd to last yawing pic. She's really pretty.


----------



## DarlinObiBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

wow! Very Nice! A beautiful tiel, my daughter loved watching that also.
Thanks for sharing you pictures of Holly.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

She is so cute.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

She is getting to be a spoiled brat...LOL Today for breakfast she has a little more egg, some peas and couple of carrot slices and a little bit of lettuce. However, I didn't put the millet bag up yesterday and she saw it when I brought her into the dining room and she is screaming her little fool head off despite the fact I have moved it out of her sight. She screams, looks at me, then looks over to where the millet was. EGADS! I'm going to have to move her back into the kitchen if this keeps up. She is NOT getting millet for breakfast...LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Terri Peters said:


> She is getting to be a spoiled brat...LOL Today for breakfast she has a little more egg, some peas and couple of carrot slices and a little bit of lettuce. However, I didn't put the millet bag up yesterday and she saw it when I brought her into the dining room and she is screaming her little fool head off despite the fact I have moved it out of her sight. She screams, looks at me, then looks over to where the millet was. EGADS! I'm going to have to move her back into the kitchen if this keeps up. She is NOT getting millet for breakfast...LOL


LOL...your's does that too huh! Baby has the habit to slide down the cage stand leg and go on the shelf where I keep their stuff...bad birdy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is such a gorgeous girl


----------



## rafiki (Feb 5, 2009)

Such great shots!
She's so pretty


----------

